

ICSI Netalyzr: Debug your Internet - waitwhatwhoa
http://netalyzr.icsi.berkeley.edu/

======
skorgu
Very nice! Added to my bag of tricks along with M-Lab[1].

[1] <http://www.measurementlab.net/measurement-lab-tools>

